# Trampoline Leveling



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Has anyone put a trampoline on a slight slope in their yard? My backyard slightly runs away from my house (not a huge slope). Wondering what others have done and maybe what they would've changed after the fact.. My thinking on mine would be just to dig out the upper side and let the legs rest in the groove I shovel out.


----------



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

That's pretty much what I did. My back yard also runs downhill subtly from the house. So one side is maybe 4"-6" lower. In the end I just lowered the high side a few inches and it's mostly level now.


----------

